# Помогите, пожалуйста, определить баян



## dsch (21 Июн 2010)

Владею этим инструментом уже 5 лет, и вот решил озадачиться вопросом: "Что это вообще такое?".
Диапазон, регистры - стандартны для Юпитера. Только не дублирована нота "фа" в самом низу правой клавиатуры. Подбородники, как видно на фото, расположены не прямой линией, а углом. Да и сами подбородники необычной для старых инструментов формы - кнопка на ножке.
На планках - клеймо "ВАА". 
Кто сможет подсказать, буду очень благодарен.
Спасибо!


----------



## zet10 (21 Июн 2010)

Ваш инструмент пр-во г.Молодечно (Беларуссия)1978-1984 годов.


----------



## dsch (21 Июн 2010)

спасибо большое!


----------

